# Help ?? Question



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

My chick hatched out at 24 days a late bloomer !! Kept her in there till others hatched out. My question is she has her butt sticking out still ?? I'm new at this but the a lot of yellow was left in her/his egg I have a pic below I don't want her to suffer if the chick is in pain she is very vocal !! She is in with other chicks her age she is 2 days old .... Any suggestions














Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like it had not absorbed all of the yolk sac. I doubt there is much that can be done for it. Infection is the biggest threat at this point. Since you say it appears in pain it would probably be best to either let nature take its course or put it down.

I know, its an awful thought. Unfortunately it is and always will be a part of keeping any of them in our lives. I've been raising them for years and hurt every time I make the decision to end their suffering.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> It sounds like it had not absorbed all of the yolk sac. I doubt there is much that can be done for it. Infection is the biggest threat at this point. Since you say it appears in pain it would probably be best to either let nature take its course or put it down.
> 
> I know, its an awful thought. Unfortunately it is and always will be a part of keeping any of them in our lives. I've been raising them for years and hurt every time I make the decision to end their suffering.


i'm in the same boat
had some english orpington jubilee eggs shipped in
2 hatched & 1 has the same yolk sack problem
on top of that it has a bad leg 
we will put bluekote on its belly
& splint the legs together for a couple days
but it doesn't look good

i'm almost sure i'll end up with ONE $64 chick
that is what the eggs off of ebay cost me


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> i'm in the same boat
> had some english orpington jubilee eggs shipped in
> 2 hatched & 1 has the same yolk sack problem
> on top of that it has a bad leg
> ...


Sounds like me with my Delawares. I paid close to $300 for 48 eggs and in the end only 4 hatched out. Expensive birds when that happens. The worst part is that one boy will be put down tomorrow due to his aggressive behavior. I think from now on I will just be getting chicks, and only hatch my own eggs.

Last year I had a baby with part of the yolk sac still attached it made it however, and it grew to be a nice strong rooster. That was one of the GLW's that we culled.


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

She died yesterday  thanks guys !! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

churchchick02 said:


> She died yesterday  thanks guys !!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> Sounds like me with my Delawares. I paid close to $300 for 48 eggs and in the end only 4 hatched out. Expensive birds when that happens. The worst part is that one boy will be put down tomorrow due to his aggressive behavior. I think from now on I will just be getting chicks, and only hatch my own eggs.
> 
> Last year I had a baby with part of the yolk sac still attached it made it however, and it grew to be a nice strong rooster. That was one of the GLW's that we culled.


i think i'm just about done with shipped in eggs.
come May i think i'll be making the 5 hour round trip
to go see a breeder on the other side of the state.
$30 a chick is starting to sound really good to me.

ChurchChick don't feel too bad
hens lay lots of eggs because they know not all the babies will make it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one thing that is for certain, at 24 days incubation the peep should not have been so far behind. It sounds as though whatever you're using for measuring temps is way off. 

piglett, look for poultry shows that are close enough to you to attend. Most shows will advertise what breeds will be represented. That will give you an opportunity to contact breeders and let them know what you would be interested in. Most will not sell hatching eggs but will sell chicks or started birds. Depending on where you want to be with your birds will determine price.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> i think i'm just about done with shipped in eggs.
> come May i think i'll be making the 5 hour round trip
> to go see a breeder on the other side of the state.
> $30 a chick is starting to sound really good to me.
> ...


I am suppose to be getting some eggs from Maine if I want to add to my Legacy stock. However, after last years disappointment. I may drive there, get them myself and drive back. It would be a 3 day trip there and back but the chicks would have a better chance of hatching. If I do it though it will be in the summer so the kids will be on vacation. Steven said he sold a rooster for $200 awhile back, so now I am thinking maybe adding to my stock would be good. However I can't imagine me having a ton of huge roosters running around my yard just so I could sell them  And with the price of gas going up yuck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My only option in the early going was hatching eggs. I couldn't wrap my head the idea about sending live birds in the mail. That was just too weird. I got over that and was able to add to my stock and improve it so much more rapidly than using hatching eggs. 

There do seem to sections of the country that eggs don't do well in the mail. I quit ordering from the NE because they came in in such poor condition.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> i think i'm just about done with shipped in eggs.
> come May i think i'll be making the 5 hour round trip
> to go see a breeder on the other side of the state.
> $30 a chick is starting to sound really good to me.
> ...


I hate to say it, but am going against what I would normally do and once again ordered eggs go figure.


----------

